# Primera Liga Spain 22-23 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Laguna (Nov 22, 2008)

Villareal over Valladolid.
I think not surprises here. 
Villareal will be too strong for this weak team.


----------



## Laguna (Nov 23, 2008)

Laguna said:
			
		

> Villareal over Valladolid.
> I think not surprises here.
> Villareal will be too strong for this weak team.


Total disastor  This ******* can't win when I bet on them.
******** *** ****


----------

